# This is called website designing



## aroraanant (Dec 7, 2012)

I came through these websites, which were very nicely designed and I think they are worth sharing with you all.


Atlantis World's Fair

BeerCamp at SXSW 2011

Online Portfolio von Jan Ploch ? Webdesigner, Grafikdesigner aus Hamburg


Hope you people will like them too.


----------



## MamuMogambo (Dec 13, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I came through these websites, which were very nicely designed and I think they are worth sharing with you all.
> 
> 
> Atlantis World's Fair
> ...



Nice Websites


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 18, 2012)

They are pretty good designed websites....


----------



## buddyram (Dec 18, 2012)

really nice


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 18, 2012)

the atlantis one is pretty good


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice share.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerCamp concept is very innovative. tfs.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 19, 2012)

Glad you people liked it.
I think I should share this with you guys as they are worth it.


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

^ cool designs.

My favorite which i bookmarked it.
monoface


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice ones  TFS 

Liked the Atlantis one most


----------



## Anish (Dec 20, 2012)

have any one visited this?
www.dontclick.it
www.requiemforadream.com

Enable sound and watch requiem for a dream movie then you will understand the website


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2012)

dontclick.it is one heck of a site, it ll test ur finger's patience


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> dontclick.it is one heck of a site, it ll test ur finger's patience



I second this!! Among all those listed sites, don't click is the most interesting one.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Dec 21, 2012)

www.dontclick.it
This is a amazing site...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^^
This one is also very nice....


----------



## Dhanishta (Jan 30, 2013)

All designs are looking good.
web design is a one best tool to boost any business.And the end result of any web design project should be a well designed site that helps generate maximum return on investment.


----------

